

Bubble-sort with Hungarian folk dance - thisjepisje
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZQPjUT5B4

======
informatimago
Aaahh! That explains this picture:
[http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/i/Richard_Stallman_at_MIT_dancing...](http://ergoemacs.org/emacs/i/Richard_Stallman_at_MIT_dancing_1970s.jpg)

I've always wondered what he was doing like this in the computer room. Now I
know. He was sorting files.

